
Training ImageNet on a TPU in 12.5 Hours with GKE and RiseML - henningpeters
https://blog.riseml.com/training-imagenet-on-a-tpu-in-12-5-hours-with-gke-and-riseml-d95b5969ab4f
======
spacenick88
It's kind of funny how DeepLearning mirrors and even directly competes with
the CryptoCurrency world for computing power. First everyone was using
graphics cards and then few very strong players started doing ASICs and
everyone else is left in the dust.

~~~
monocasa
The interesting difference being that TPUs are available for rent to pretty
much anyone, whereas crypto currency ASICs appear to be horded until they're
not as valuable.

